# Zu flacher Teich



## sanke10 (7. Juli 2005)

*Teich zu Flach*

Hallo Gast!
Was war das den für ein Händler , mit null Ahnung ,von so einem sollte man die Finger lassen. Koiteich mindest tiefe 1,80 mtr. und ziemlich steille Wände um ein großes Wasser Volumen zu erhalten.Bitte vor dem Bau eines Koiteches genügent informieren. Über mindestgröße , Filter und laufende Kosten  usw.  Den falsche Planung kosten  hinter her viel Geld.
          Gruß Sanke 10


----------



## olafkoi (7. Juli 2005)

Hi Gast
Als erstes einmal aus welcher Ecke kommst du ?
Falls du das Hobby Koi weiter mit allen freuden betreiben möchtest, sehe dir ein Paar Koiteiche an. Wir haben hier im Forum einige Koikichi`s  die bestimmt nicht gegen einen Besuch haben  

Zu deiner Idee mit dem Aquarium kann ich dir nur sagen lass es sein.
Besorge dir lieber aus einem O.. Baumarkt ein sogenannten Aufstellteich.
Ich hoffe Jürgen liest das, der hatte letztens mal ein Bild reingestellt   

Als erste Infos für einen Koiteich kannst auf meiner HP stöbern unter der Koi da findest du alles was wichtig ist für den Anfang  8) 

Beste Grüße

Olaf


----------



## olafkoi (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Gast 

Das hab ich vergessen   
War das wirklich ein Koihändler ?

Falls ja lass die Finger von diesem   
Als Fachhädler sollte mann die Bedürfnisse eines Koi kennen


----------

